

Beep: Bringing music to every room of your home - jamesjyu
https://www.thisisbeep.com/

======
rguzman
Are interference effects between speakers that are in separate rooms a problem
for sound quality? Does beep try to add delays to signals to compensate for
this? I imagine it is a pretty hard problem for N > 2 assuming. I'd love a
technical blog post about that.

~~~
slewis
Good question. We don't delay signals since the user may walk between rooms.

Syncing is an interesting problem for sure. It's really a question of how
precisely you can sync the clocks between devices. Our current method is
fairly naive, we let ntp sync clocks for us, count the number of samples
played, and drop samples every now and then on devices that are behind. This
gets us to 2ms accuracy between devices. We could get much lower with a better
algorithm. But 2ms is very difficult to notice in a home listening situation
between rooms.

------
ndrake
Interesting. I probably wouldn't drop my Squeezebox setup for it since it
seems to require iOS (7 only??)/Andriod devices to control what's playing and
doesn't yet support playing audio from a computer.

~~~
slewis
Hey there! Shawn from Beep. We listed iOS7 since we're shipping in fall, it's
market share is already pretty high. But if it's not high enough then we'll
support iOS6.

We are also looking at supporting DLNA or some other local music protocol due
to interest we're seeing.

Btw, love Squeezebox, Dean Blacketter, one of the founders and CTO is a friend
and advisor to us.

------
jjb123
Sonos for every/all speakers. Really impressive. Does it keep playing after I
leave the house and independent of phone streaming?

~~~
slewis
It's independent of the phone. So the phone just acts like a remote control

